# Few will understand



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)

And that's alright. My latest......

4150 chrome moly barrel vanadium steel M4 contour barrel with 1:8 twist
9310 steel bolt
8620 chrome lined carrier
7075-T6 forged aluminum Mil-Spec type 3 hardcoat anodized
treated with RF85
17-4 stainless steel hammer and trigger


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2022)

Are you doing upgrades or just rebuilding something you bought at a sale?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)

oldman said:


> Are you doing upgrades or just rebuilding something you bought at a sale?


Built one from from scratch. Over a year gathering parts.


----------



## oldman (Jul 12, 2022)

Good for you. What size shell, .223?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 13, 2022)

oldman said:


> Good for you. What size shell, .223?


223 and 5.56


----------

